# Remotes for Grandma



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

This is funny and could be true for my 89 year old mother.


----------



## CDJohnson25 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hmm, I don't think masking tape is sufficient to stop those buttons from getting pressed. I think a metal wrap would be needed.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

I did that for a customer one time, at their request. I used some light cardboard and electrical tape.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

My GF's mother wraps her remotes in saran wrap so they don't get dirty. Of course, she has OCD. They still work.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I actually did that on two of my mother's remotes. That was a few years ago, she is far beyond that now (demented). But it worked for a couple of years.


----------



## skinnyJM (Nov 19, 2005)

I will probably need to do that for my parents in the near future. But what they need now is old-style corded remote or one on a chain, like at the bank, so they will quit losing/misplacing them!


----------

